# Cheap ballast and coal



## Eric97123 (Dec 13, 2009)

I was in Jo-Ann's Fabric and Craft store over the weekend and found in the flower/ florist area some colored sand (but the grains are more ballast size) for $2.99 a bag. I bought white and black.. The black makes great coal for the trains.. depending on how deep the car is, either fill with "coal" or a little styrofoam and the coal to save weight, a little elmers-water mix and let try, then spray with some dullcote. For ballast I dyed the white with some black and grey to give it the grey ballast rock look. It came ok, a little too shinny for my liking but might be worth mixing in with some woodland scenic ballast to spread it out farther.


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

The cheapest ballast/coal per pound is sand blasting grit. The auto parts store I work at sells a 50Lb. bag for $10.36. Sell it to or share it with your friends. A cemetery monument lettering company will probably sell you some too.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know anything about the sandblasting stuff the only bag I had was somewhat multicolored sand particles. Does it come in black as well?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Sand blast grit can work well. It may be best to screen out the smaller stuff or shake up a can and let the small stuff fall to the bottom. 50 lbs is a lot.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

and run a strong magnet thorough that sand to capture any metal (conductive) particles


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

The sand blasting grit we sell is black. It is made from pulverized coal ash from power plants. It comes in different grades but we only sell medium, great for HO.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Seems an appropriate load for a coal car.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

ALCOS4EVER said:


> The sand blasting grit we sell is black. It is made from pulverized coal ash from power plants. It comes in different grades but we only sell medium, great for HO.


What Auto parts Co. you work for? and what is the Name brand and name on the bag called. I like the sound of what your using.

Kevin


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

The auto parts company I work for is in New Hampshire and Vermont. We sell "Black Beauty". I don't know if it's available in North Carolina but I'm sure there is a comparable product down there.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is a link to their website. Its Reed Mineral co.

http://www.reedmin.com/

Kevin


----------

